# Skylines of the World's Capitals!



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Show us the skyline of your country's capital.

Bogotá-Colombia











*The photo is not mine.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY

Reforma - Polanco skyline









Almost complete skylines of MEXICO CITY----------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>-------------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>------------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>---------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>-------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>---------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

What a great idea. Too bad DC doesn't have an impressive skyline at all. I don't think that last pic of Bogota belongs in this thread. Both skylines are ok..


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow by *Brad*:


----------



## from_antipolo (Apr 12, 2007)

the only bad thing about the moscow picture was the smoke coming from the left side of the picture.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Amazing skyline of Mexico City and Moscow too!!


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jakarta*,Indonesia


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

*Beijing,China*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Brasilia (bad pic)


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pretoria (South Africa)









And my pic, taken from the national zoological garden's cable car on a very cold winter day


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

from_antipolo said:


> the only bad thing about the moscow picture was the smoke coming from the left side of the picture.


It's not smoke, it is steam from CHP


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

*MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES *


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Budapest:
looking north:








and south:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Jakarta looks incredible!


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

brasilia is interesting! and makati city is amazing!


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> *You can only post one photo per city]


What ever happened to that? :banana:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I wish i know.


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

*Metro Manila Philippines*


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

*Makati City Philippines*


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Great idea for a thread!

Amsterdam - The Netherlands



















Where building on more and more towers, soon maybe a 220m!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Paris*, the City of Lights.

SCROLL>>>>


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

For those who would like to identify places and landmarks:


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Thank you alejoaoa, I don't live in Wellington [just visited lots] but it is my 2nd choice to live if I ever left Auckland


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

wow, love paris, incredible, impressive


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City ...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Pretoria is just one of South Africa's capitals, but so are Cape Town and Blomfontein.

Cape Town









Bloemfontein


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

^^How can you have more than one capitol city?


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Where the hell is Tour Montparnasse, then? (i thought i saw it, but it's Tour de Jussieu!)


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ It's behind Notre Dame.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

jessemh431 said:


> ^^How can you have more than one capitol city?


Goverment - Pretoria
Parliament - Cape Town


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA:cheers:


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

kamil.bukowski said:


> Warsaw (POLAND)


beautiful..always love warsaw.


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

*Manila Bay Skyline*


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Prague:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Astana, Kazakhstan


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I love Kazakhstan, overcoat Almaty (very beautiful city)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

jessemh431 said:


> ^^How can you have more than one capitol city?


Bolivia is the only other country to have more than one capital city besides South Africa.

La Paz









Sucre


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

LOL, no cares about Ottawa! 

It is a pretty sick city, but it has no skyline, unfortunately!


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> LOL, no cares about Ottawa!
> 
> It is a pretty sick city, but it has no skyline, unfortunately!


I don't know what Ottawa looks like, but I typed in Ottawa in google and got these pics. Are these not of Ottawa?




































BTW, Astana has a lot of construction going on. That's great for the city. Hopefully Kazakhstan will turn into a prosperous country if the rest of the country copies Astana's building trend.


----------



## +5411 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(((myx))) said:


> *MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES *


wow,, makati is very modern and impressive than expected..
maybe makati is the best of metro manila ?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

xlchrisij said:


> Great idea for a thread!
> 
> Amsterdam - The Netherlands
> 
> ...


Amsterdam got higher that much, huh?
very well-orgnized, i feel...


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

jessemh431 said:


> Hopefully Kazakhstan will turn into a prosperous country


It *is* an extremely prosperous country. :cheers:


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

>



Ottawa has a pretty descent skyline!...


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

pechie said:


> Ottawa has a pretty descent skyline!...


Hah. Yeah, especially when compared to Washington, D.C.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Jerusalem is the capital of Israel.


----------



## chest (Sep 13, 2002)

one of London I took a couple of weeks back


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> *Paris*, the City of Lights.
> 
> SCROLL>>>>



so dazzling !


----------



## dreamtime07 (Jun 23, 2007)

encon said:


> thanks
> 
> i like Makati skyline
> 
> anw the Capital of Philippines shouldnt it be Manila instead of Makati?


Makati is part of the Metro Manila Area. 

as from wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Manila

Metropolitan Manila (Filipino: Kalakhang Maynila) or the National Capital Region (NCR) (Filipino: Pambansang Punong Rehiyon) is the greater metropolitan area of the city of Manila, the national capital and largest city in the Philippines. Its residential population of 11,099,800 (2007 estimate) makes it the nineteenth most populous metropolitan area in the world and the largest in Southeast Asia. However during the daytime its population well exceeds 16 million.

It has 16 cities and one municipality and Makati City is one of those cities.


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

*Manila Skyline*

From Image Philippines:


----------



## Fxdregs (Dec 8, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> LOL, no cares about Ottawa!
> 
> It is a pretty sick city, but it has no skyline, unfortunately!


Course everbody cares about Ottawa:wave:


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

TalB said:


> Bolivia is the only other country to have more than one capital city besides South Africa.


The Netherlands has 2 capitals too, Amsterdam and The Hague


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The UK has 4 capitals, London, Edinburgh, Cardiff and Belfast


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually, London is the only capital of the UK, but the others were allowed to keep their monarchs despite being part of it since 1707, though subordinated to the king/queen of England.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City:

------->>>>>>>--------->>>>>>>-------->>>>>>>>>>>>>-------------->>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama: A little town in Central America*


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

looks almost like future Miami, Florida.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Panama City.....the best skyline in latin america and one of the world's best. And it will be much better in a couple of years.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TalB: Jerusalem is the capital of both Palestine and Israel. Let's not be inflammatory.


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

I don't mean to be stupid, but isn't Tel Aviv the capital of Isreal. Someone please clarify. How can the government be in one place and the "capital" be in another?


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

i like sharing pictures:

Metro Manila, Philippines:


----------



## Panama_Post (Oct 27, 2006)

Panamaniac said:


> *Panama City, Panama: A little town in Central America*


Very nice pics.


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Show us the skyline of your country's capital.
> 
> **You can only post one photo per city*
> 
> Bogotá


The photo isn't bad, but the next time post a better and more recent pic.

In the Colombian forum there are hundred of very good pictures of Bogotá's Skyline, and much more recent .


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Coral Builder said:


> I don't mean to be stupid, but isn't Tel Aviv the capital of Isreal. Someone please clarify. How can the government be in one place and the "capital" be in another?


I don't think the government is in Tel Aviv. Jerusalem is the capital though.

From Wiki-
Capital of Israel

Further information: Positions on Jerusalem
See also: Politics of Israel

On December 5, 1949, the State of Israel's first Prime Minister, David Ben-Gurion, proclaimed Jerusalem as Israel's capital[14] and since then all branches of the Israeli government — legislative, judicial, and executive — have resided there.[84] At the time of the proclamation, Jerusalem was divided between Israel and Jordan and thus only West Jerusalem was considered Israel's capital. Immediately after the 1967 Six-Day War, however, Israel annexed East Jerusalem, making it a de facto part of the Israeli capital. Israel enshrined the status of the "complete and united" Jerusalem — west and east — as its capital, in the 1980 Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel.[61]


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Panama_Post said:


> Very nice pics.


*Yeah, but... You're biased, paisano... *


----------



## marrio415 (Jun 18, 2006)

TalB said:


> Actually, London is the only capital of the UK, but the others were allowed to keep their monarchs despite being part of it since 1707, though subordinated to the king/queen of England.


you reading that crap tourist site


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Santiago de Chile - Chile (Its not the country where I live but i love santiago's skyline!)



And soon it will be much better!


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Rep.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is a list of Carribean capitals since nobody else seems to be doing them, though these are only the independepent nations, so the dependencies/commonwealth aren't include in this since they aren't independent.

Havana, Cuba

























Kingston, Jamaica









Port-au-Prince, Hati









Santo Domingo. Domincan Rep









St John's, Antigua and Barbuda









Nassau, The Bahamas

































Bridgetown, Barbados

























Roseau, Dominica

















St George's, Grenada









Kingstown, St Vincent & The Grendines









Basseterre, St Kitts & Nevis

























Castries, St Lucia

















Pt of Spain, Trinidad & Tobago


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I dont see skylines in Port-au-Prince,St John's, Rosseau, Basseterre, Castries and Kingstown. But the cities are beautiful for sure!!!


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Very good thread. i like the Metro Manila skyline ... and the picture posted by someone from Paris... is wonderful.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

Borrowed from the Japan forums:

TOKYO:


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

San Jose, Costa Rica

















Copenhagen, Denmark
http://z.about.com/d/cruises/1/0/m/s/1/copenhagen005.jpgp/img]
[img]http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/51995/tower02altered.jpg

Quito, Ecuador

















Cairo, Egypt

















San Salvador, El Salvador

















Suva, Fiji









Addis Ababa, Ethiopia









Helsinki, Finland









Paris, France

















Berlin, Germany









Athens, Greece









Tehran, Iran









Amman, Jordan

















Nairobi, Kenya

























Pyongyang, North Korea









Seoul, South Korea

















Kuwait City, Kuwait

























Beirut, Lebanon

















Male, Maldives









Monaco, Monaco


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Since Panama City was already done, here is the rest of the Central American capitals.

Guatamala City, Guatamala

















































Belmopan, Belieze









































































Tegucigalpa, Honduras

























Managua, Nicaragua

























San Salvador, El Savador

























San Jose, Costa Rica


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Good photos but i don't see skyline...


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

*Singapore's CBD*

This was taken August 2006.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This set is from all the capitals of South America that aren't already shown, though French Guinea will be excluded b/c it's not and indepent nation, so don't complain about it.

Caracas, Venezuela

















Paramaribo, Suriname

























Georgetown, Guyana

































Lima, Peru

















































Asuncion, Paraguay

































Montevideo, Uruguay


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Coral Builder said:


> I don't mean to be stupid, but isn't Tel Aviv the capital of Isreal. Someone please clarify. How can the government be in one place and the "capital" be in another?



Jerusalem is the capital of Israel

the government offices are in Jerusalem




the parlament house is in Jerusalem









the president house

the prime minister house

the supreme court house









and other state institutaions are in Jerusalem


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Thx for all the beautiful pics.


----------



## Tysklandsplikt (Dec 28, 2005)

Perfect view towards Alexander Platz from Siegessäule! :eek2:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow, Brussels looks really nice!


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

here are a few pics of Berlin i found on the net:

view from unter den linden towards Potsdamer Platz:








Panorama from Tv Tower:








Panorama from the siegessäule:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh my God!!

Wonderful pics of Berlin!!

Awesome!


----------



## blkarr0ws (Dec 13, 2007)

ThaiSiamese said:


> *Bangkok, Thailand* (*Panorama view*)
> 
> credit to: ThailandBilder
> This picture is from: thailinks and Chad from Thai forum
> ...



WOW amazing 0,0


----------



## URBN+Soup (Dec 23, 2005)

Rome, Italy





























Pics from TinyPic
search:Roma


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

alejoaoa said:


> Lol, there are certainly many cities without skyline in this thread. They should edit their posts.


This is a thread for skylines of all world capitals. There are about 200 countries in the world. Unfortunately, some of these world capitals do not have skylines like the ones in Africa, the Caribbean, and Pacific, so there are mostly villages. As for the modem issue, I don't operate anyone's modems, so they can either upgrade it, get a new one, or just stop complaining, b/c they should know that a thread like this would have a lot of pics. Overall, I am just telling it like it is.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Canberra Australia.

Its only a baby skyline. The city has round about 340,000


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Kiev Ukraine


----------



## pechie (Nov 25, 2007)

Makati Philippines


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut - Lebanon
courtesy of solidere


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks to those who are crediting their pictures! But, it has been surprisingly difficult to get some people to credit photographs, or at least just say they are not the original photographer. The "new rule" is no longer "new" and many people are ignoring it. Perhaps the only way we can get people's attention *is to start deleting photos that have no reference.* Please cooperate, everyone, if you want your entries to stay in the thread.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

TalB said:


> This is a thread for skylines of all world capitals. There are about 200 countries in the world. Unfortunately, some of these world capitals do not have skylines like the ones in Africa, the Caribbean, and Pacific, so there are mostly villages. As for the modem issue, I don't operate anyone's modems, so they can either upgrade it, get a new one, or just stop complaining, b/c they should know that a thread like this would have a lot of pics. Overall, I am just telling it like it is.


As the thread is about the SKYLINE of the capitals, there souldnt be photos of cities wthout skyline. Skyline is not a couple of houses.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Beirut is just amazing, one of my favourite cities in the world.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

alejoaoa said:


> As the thread is about the SKYLINE of the capitals, there souldnt be photos of cities wthout skyline. Skyline is not a couple of houses.


Either way, some of these are new to those who have yet to see them.


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl (Feb 10, 2008)

Rosslyn, Virginia (part of metro Washington DC):










Source:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/Rosslyn_night.jpg


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^Wow. Kind of hard to imagine that you missed my big message. Let me refresh your memory:



Taller said:


> *Thanks to those who are crediting their pictures! But, it has been surprisingly difficult to get some people to credit photographs, or at least just say they are not the original photographer. The "new rule" is no longer "new" and many people are ignoring it. Perhaps the only way we can get people's attention is to start deleting photos that have no reference. Please cooperate, everyone, if you want your entries to stay in the thread.*


Please reference your pictures so I don't have to delete pictures. Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From Web.
PARIS:
























SINGAPORE:








ATHENS:








Athens City-Hall


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks at least for the vague note about the photos coming from the web.. hopefully soon people will get used to being a bit more specific in crediting!


----------



## the_islander (Jan 30, 2008)

(((myx))) said:


> *MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES *


very brilliant! whoever took this photo, a big congratulations.
looks awesome...


----------



## venom (Mar 30, 2005)

D.C does not have any skyscrapers?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ nope, but go to the surrounding cities and...

there's Silver Spring,MD








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

Bethesda,MD








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bethesda_downtown_panorama.jpg

Arlington








http://flickr.com/photos/stevenwarran/714206114/

Rosslyn








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1024562794/

and other skylines that i can't find good photos of


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I had no idea Washington D.C. surrounding areas had somewhat of a skyline.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Rosslyn's skyline looks great.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

This is the reason I find D.C. very European-there are not many tall skyscrapers. Some cities in Europe have no tall buildings at all, just like D.C. proper doesn't, even though the suburbs do, but even those aren't tall. That's one of the reasons I like D.C. It has an urban feel to it, without the tall buildings sacrificing views of nice countryside.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[QUOTE/]

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








by www.panoramio.com
QUOTE]

^^ Amazing pic. Brazilia it's the Best! :banana:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


> Rosslyn's skyline looks great.


If you want to see a few more photos, here's a thread from the Balt/Wash section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587754


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

MDguy said:


> If you want to see a few more photos, here's a thread from the Balt/Wash section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587754


Done. The city looks really cool.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

venom said:


> D.C does not have any skyscrapers?


There was a zonning law passed that any new building that is being constructed in DC cannot be built taller than the rotunda on the US Capitol.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Warsaw,Poland:*
cdn

Warsaw 2007 vs Warsaw 1873

2007:








vs
1873:









2007








vs
1873











Warsaw cdn:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love then and now photos.. Warsaw did some amazing reconstruction of its historical architecture after the war.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

> Warsaw did some amazing reconstruction of its historical architecture after the war.


^^Thank you a lot my dear friend!
939-1945
population
# *1939 *Warsaw was 1 300 000 IX All higher education institutions were immediately closed and Warsaw's entire Jewish population — several hundred thousand, some 30% of the city — herded into the Warsaw Ghetto. 10% Warssaw was destroyed.
# *1939*: 1,250 000 in XII
# *1940*1 289 000-
#*1941* 1 350 000
# *1942* 1 350 000 ----300,000 Ghetto residents met their deaths at the Treblinka extermination camp in the 52 days preceding September 12, 1942.
#*1943 *1000 000-Warsaw Ghetto Uprising
Warsaw_Ghetto_Uprising
#*1944 *960 000-Warsaw Uprising 
Warsaw_Uprising
# *1945*-I The Other Side of the River (downtown, Mokotów,Stare miasto,Żoliborz,wola)was only *100-200 mans*,
but in *Prag District was 160 000*
# 1945 IX 478 755 

1944
After the remaining population had been expelled ( 600 000-500 000), the Germans started the destruction of the remains of the city. *Special groups of engineers were dispatched throughout the city in order to burn and demolish the remaining buildings. *January 1945 85% of the buildings were destroyed: 25% as a result of the Uprising, 35% as a result of systematic German actions after the uprising, the rest as a result of the earlier Warsaw Ghetto Uprising (15%) and other All higher education institutions were immediately closed and Warsaw's entire Jewish population — several hundred thousand, some 30% of the city — herded into the Warsaw Ghetto. 
Material losses were estimated at 10,455 buildings, 923 historical buildings (94 percent), 25 churches, 14 libraries including the National Library, 81 primary schools, 64 high schools, University of Warsaw and Warsaw University of Technology, and most of the historical monuments.Almost a million inhabitants lost all of their possessions. The exact amount of losses of private and public property as well as pieces of art, monuments of science and culture is unknown but considered enormous.Studies done in the late 1940s estimated total damage at about $30 billion US dollars.n 2004 President of Warsaw Lech Kaczyński, now President of Poland, established a historical commission to estimate material losses that were inflicted upon the city by German authorities. The commission estimated the losses on at least 31.5 billion US dollars in 2004 value.Those estimates where later raised to 45 billion 2004 US dollars and in 2005, to 54,6 billions and now is 80 billions $.





































































































_The city must completely disappear from the surface of the earth and serve only as a transport station for the Wehrmacht. No stone can remain standing. Every building must be razed to its foundation.
SS chief Heinrich Himmler, October 17, SS officers' conference_

But in only 30-40% was rebuling.
After World War II -*1945- Rebuilding of Warsaw began, the Old Town, The Royal Route,Royal Castle and many Church, Palaces was meticulously rebuilt*. *As many of the original bricks were reused as possible. The rubble was sifted for reusable decorative elements, which were reinserted into their original places. Bernardo Bellotto's 18th-century vedute, as well as pre-World-War II architecture students' drawings, were used as essential sources in the reconstruction effort.*
*Warsaw's Old Town has been placed on the UNESCO's list of World Heritage Sites as "an outstanding example of a near-total reconstruction of a span of history covering the 13th to the 20th century."*!!!
























The reconstruction The Jabłonowskich’s Palace was completed Ten Years Ago. Before the war it functioned as a town-hall. The building was completely destroyed and after the war it was demolished. At the end of the 90’s the city reacquired the building or what remained of it, the clock tower and façade.Now we are going to reconstruction of the Saxon Palace(from 17th century.) and some others building .

















Project of the reconstruction which is going to start soon.









Jablonowskich's Palace was reconstructed in 1997:









1935 vs 1944/1945 vs 2005/7

downtown
* 1935*:








*1945:*








*2005:*









Old City:
*1935:*








*1945:*








*2005:*












Wola/Srodmiescie district:
*1935*








*1945:*








*2005:*














*1935:*








*1945:*








*2005:*











*1935*








*1945:*








*2005:*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, Bravo!! :applause:
Excellent photo study!


----------



## dl3000 (Aug 7, 2004)

This is an awesome thread! I've learned a lot about what much of the world looks like. I knew Manila was big, but not that big. Warsaw is really interesting. And Berlin has a huge park it looks like. 

On DC not having skyscrapers, I think its really cool because, as said before, no building can be taller than the US Capitol Building, the only exception being the Washington Monument. I guess this implies that in all the government nothing is higher than the people since the Capitol is also the geographic center of the city. Rosslyn once was part of DC as it used to be a perfect square but then I think in the civil war the northern virginia piece across the Potomac was given back to Virginia and thus is exempt from the height restriction.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ actually, Rosslyn does have a height restriction because Regan airport is very close

And WOW! Those Warsaw shots are incredible and their reconstructions!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow, i didnt know Warsaw was so amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Warsaw is Great City :cheers:
Amazing pics!

Do you know that commercial about drink Drambuie was shot in Warsaw?
(with the man who jumping from rooftops to rooftops)


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Warsaw is Great City :cheers:
> Amazing pics!
> 
> Do you know that commercial about drink Drambuie was shot in Warsaw?
> (with the man who jumping from rooftops to rooftops)


I didn't know.Thank you for your information

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=0m7QrWblJ_U

Nice -Warsaw,red sky and Mountain 
pictures from Website


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I foud this photo of ottawa...










Photo credit: harls from skyscraperpage.com, http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=142263&highlight=ottawa


----------



## tunari (Jul 23, 2007)

*La Paz, Bolivia*

La Paz, Bolivia - the highest capital in the world at 4,000 meters above sea level located in a canyon in the Andes mountains.


































source: user BolivianPride from thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595638


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Santiago has an emerging skyline that not only looks amazing, but has great scenery behind it which makes it look that much better.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Чистопрудов Дмитрий, Live Journal

June 2008

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

I had no idea Moscow was such a monster of a city. Great shot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Moscow is huge! Nice pano anm :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Russia is moving very fast to a very modern state


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerusalem Israel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jerusalem in snow is amazing


----------



## omevil (Mar 11, 2008)

KrungTep (Bangkok) Thailand's capital

Pics from Thai forum


----------



## Domy (Sep 2, 2007)

*Caracas*


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

BANGKOK IS STUNNING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Punta del Este, Uruguay.....














































Montevideo (uruguay's capital)....


----------



## Krasnal. (Aug 13, 2008)

Bangkhok is such an amazing city!

Some pics of Warsaw, capital of Poland


















































Want more pics?


----------



## Domy (Sep 2, 2007)

*Caracas Especial!!*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City drops in to say hello...*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*









by sev-eleven


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow (for both last cities).


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

omevil said:


> KrungTep (Bangkok) Thailand's capital
> 
> Pics from Thai forum


Bankok is amazing.

roughly comparing, Bankok seems to be following Tokyo as a city model. It shows now Tokyo-like city shape on the endlessly flat topography, I think. Isn't it?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ottawa*


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

BERLIN GERMANY EUROPA


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

isaidso said:


> *Ottawa*


Niiiiiiice! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pic ^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Funchal city in Madeira looks fantastic, very nice 

one of your pics one with the bridge ^^^^ really impressive pic, and the bridge too


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*BOGOTÁ* - Colombia


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

The first 2 photos are outdated.

Soon this area will change much .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


>


I like this one


----------



## Roland Brew (Dec 15, 2008)

*Santiago de Chile*

Here's a night-time panoramic look at Santiago de Chile. You can scroll from side to side or up and down, almost 360°. P.S. This is only the west side of the city. There's a lot more over the hills. Follow the link...

Aqui un semi-video panoramico de Santiago de Chile. Se puede mover de lado a lado or de arriba a abajo casi 360°. P.D. Este es solo el sector oriente de la capital. Hay mucho mas al otro lado de los montes. Vayan a este link...

http://www.titaniumlaportada.cl/panorama_noche.html


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

By =Tep=

Bangkok Skyline >>>>>>>>>>>>










Bigger Size http://upload.siamdoo.com/files/jydd...3zjejmmuoh.jpg


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Bangkok Skyline



Netmarn said:


>


By Netmarn


----------



## Roland Brew (Dec 15, 2008)

*Santiago de Chile*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bestkub said:


> By =Tep=
> 
> Bangkok Skyline >>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


Awesome pano @bestkub  really great


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Santiago - Chile


----------



## Roland Brew (Dec 15, 2008)

*Santiago*

The last two of Santiago, I promise...


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ WOW...great pics indeed kay: :applause:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pardon the intrusion...*

*Just one (more?) of Panama City*


----------



## manila_boy (Sep 19, 2004)

Makati skyline









































































Ortigas skyline


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*PLEASE CREDIT ALL PHOTOS PUT IN CITYSCAPES SECTION. I HATE DELETING PHOTOS BUT MUST IF THEY ARE NOT CREDITED TO THEIR SOURCE. PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO DO PROPER CREDITING AND NOT JUST THE LAZY "FLICKR" OR "GOOGLE", etc....*


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

*buenos.aires*
*A R G E N T I N A*



















an old photo














































Retiro Skyline









Palermo Skyline
















​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

BsAs :drool:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

great chile!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Buenos Aires is great in those photos...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MadeInRio said:


> Just boring...


You know what bores me? THE VIOLENCE IN RIO, THE CARIOCAS' CLOSED EYES TO THE POVERTY IN RIO'S HILLS!! But that doesn't bores me more, just because I am not Carioca ( Thank God for it!!!) And I don't live there ( That place is the last place I would like to get to know some day):bash::bash::bash:


----------



## lohxy (Jun 4, 2009)

TalB said:


> this is too much
> :bash:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ you could've helped by not quoting the whole post with the pictures hno:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yeap, too much hno:


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Coral Builder said:


> I don't mean to be stupid, but isn't Tel Aviv the capital of Isreal. Someone please clarify. How can the government be in one place and the "capital" be in another?


Jerusalem has been the capital of Israel since 1949 (Israel was established in 1948). Tel Aviv was the capital of Israel for about 1 year from 1948 to 1949- that's all. But Tel Aviv is the economical capital of Israel and it's international airport is closer to Tel Aviv than to Jerusalem and because most of the countries does not recognize Israel's control of Eastern Jerusalem- their embassies are in Tel Aviv or near it as well which confuses many people even more. Anyway, Israel's parliament and government are based in Jerusalem, but Tel Aviv, because it's Israel's economic center and is the center of Gush Dan metropolis (house to around 3.5 million people) , obviously has a much more impressive skyline than Jerusalem. Furtheremore, Jerusalem has strict building rules which are there in order to preserve it's identity and the municipality usually doesn't let people to build high-rise buildings there. One of these laws, which requires buildings to be coated with special stone cover has been in Jerusalem since the 16th century so most of the buildings are low, and not high like in Tel Aviv.
Tel Aviv's skyline looks like this:








Which is much better then Jerusalem's skyline which has almost no tall buildings.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Tel Aviv looks great, Jerusalem, even more. It looks great that old and new architectural mix.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jerusalem's photo: the skyline its really nice


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Lest reach next page, in order to be able to put more pics! This one is very heavy! hno:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Just a couple of Bogotá (Colombia)


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I am blown away by Jerusalem.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Delhi, India*


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Ottawa, capital of Canada.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gj_photos/3408098044/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/3286110521/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_art/2063280995/sizes/l/in/set-72157594437115364/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bronco_bear/1160040868/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialagent/3378166991/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weinand/277972666/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denisphoto/371777486/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jalex_photo/2176906744/sizes/o/


----------



## 滴嘎儿 (Aug 27, 2009)

beautiful pics 

...........


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

+1!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Manila**


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Manila


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Great thread !


----------



## Waaaaaariior (Aug 13, 2008)

*Santiago- Chile*









A 360 º view of the skyline
http://www.360cities.net/image/aerial-panorama-of-santiago-chile


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Santiago is beautiful


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

More Amsterdam:














































all these by me http://s643.photobucket.com/albums/uu153/juanelremero/juan el remero album dos/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=2&photo=71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Den Haag / The Hague
seat of Dutch government (Amsterdam is the constitutional capital, which means that the Queen is crowned there, see art. 32 of Dutch Constitution, but the ministries and Parliament are in The Hague):





































and another view of Amsterdam












all these by me http://s643.photobucket.com/albums/uu153/juanelremero/juan el remero album dos/#!cpZZ10QQtppZZ20


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Brussels


2012-081882B by bubbahop, on Flickr


2012-081882A by bubbahop, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*The Hague*

by night


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*Metro Manila*


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lima, Peru*

Lima, Peru​





































LIMA (SAN ISIDRO), PERU - Country Club hotel/ ЛИМА (САН ИСИДРО), ПЕРУ - гостиница Кантри-Клаб by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (SAN ISIDRO), PERU - typical architecture/ ЛИМА (САН ИСИДРО), ПЕРУ - типичная архитектура by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (SAN ISIDRO), PERU - typical architecture/ ЛИМА (САН ИСИДРО), ПЕРУ - типичная архитектура by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (SAN ISIDRO), PERU - Plaza Ugarte/ ЛИМА (САН ИСИДРО), ПЕРУ - пл. Пласа-Угарте by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (MIRAFLORES), PERU - church Santa Maria la Reina/ ЛИМА (МИРАФЛОРЕС), ПЕРУ - церковь Санта-Мария-ла-Рейна by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (MIRAFLORES), PERU - Avenida Jose Pardo/ ЛИМА (МИРАФЛОРЕС), ПЕРУ - проспект Хосе Пардо by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (MIRAFLORES), PERU - Larcomar commercial center/ ЛИМА (МИРАФЛОРЕС), ПЕРУ - Т.Ц. Ларкомар by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (MIRAFLORES), PERU - Oceanfront Boulevard/ ЛИМА (МИРАФЛОРЕС), ПЕРУ - Набережная Тихого океана by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


LIMA (BARRANCO), PERU - Oceanfront boulevard/ ЛИМА (БАРРАНКО), ПЕРУ - Набережная Океана by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


PACHACAMAC, PERU - Jockey Club/ ПАЧАКАМАК, ПЕРУ - Клуб Верховой Езды by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


Miraflores Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Lima Peru Skyline Panorama by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Hanoi 










http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

DSC_0726 by ntha8282, on Flickr

DSC_0526 by ntha8282, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7054097529/ by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Berlin*


Skyline Berlin Gertraudenstraße 3 by claudecastor, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin Gertraudenstraße 4 by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Kuwait City*


Kuwait City at night by blindeyeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## Franz SP (Feb 8, 2010)

La Paz la ciudad mas exlcusiva del mundo.
*La Paz no tiene los paisajes que son muy comunes en los skylines latinos.*
Es la capital mas alta del mundo, en su region metropolitana la altitud varia de los 2800 a 4300 m sobre el nivel del mar. Por eso existe muy poca vegetacion.
*Hace mucho frio, pues el record de calor fue de 26,6°C y su menor temperatura fue de -23 °C.*
A esa altura la radiacion UV (ultra violeta) es 56% maior y la agua evapora mas rapido por causa de la baja presion atmosferica.

*La Paz - Bolívia*


----------



## Franz SP (Feb 8, 2010)

*La Paz - Bolívia*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Stockholm, Slussen by Svejsare, on Flickr


skyline of Stockholm by jujemisa, on Flickr


Stockholm Panorama by Alexander Radsby, on Flickr


IMG_2914 by Akemannen, on Flickr

While the city has a characteristic historical skyline, the modern one is not easilly distinguishible because the taller buildings are scattered in whole urban area. However, the tendency is that more highrises are built/approved and the urban developments are more dense.


----------

